# Any experience with Methaq Takaful



## ibrahimsailan (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello,

My car insurance is expiring soon and now shopping for better rate. I came across Methaq but couldn't find any reviews. They have the best quote for the coverage I need but would love to hear some feedback. Has anyone dealt with them??

Any information would be much appreciated....

Thank you all..


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yeah we have boat insurance with them. Pretty straight forward, No issues. Never had to make a claim though.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I used Methaq Takaful for my car the last 2 years. Pretty straightforward and claim was stress free when I wanted to fix a bump on my car. Just emailed them the docs and they sent across the approval and garage number. I only changed them this year when they increased their prices by 20% and also removed some benefits.


----------



## ibrahimsailan (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you for the information....So helpful...


----------

